# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Koτσύφια.

## thanashs

παιδια θα ηθελα να μαθω ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για τα κοτσιφια

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ομορφα πουλια με καταπληκτικο κελαηδημα.............  η θεση τους ομως ξερουμε ολοι που ειναι , γιατι πραγματικη εκτροφη δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα

----------


## thanashs

ενας γνωστος μου εκανε εκροφη αλλα πλεον τα εχει ταματησει ολα...δεν ασχολειτε πλεον με πουλια.....και εχω ενα πουλι απο αυτον αρσενικο με κατακιτρινη μυτη και υπεροχο καλαηδισμα.....αλλα ειναι πολυ αγριο και μεα απο τοο καιο που το εχω....πλησιαζω το κλουβι και κανει επιθεση

----------


## lagreco69

Θαναση εαν ειναι αγριος, ακομα καλυτερα! αυτο σημαινει οτι θα επιβιωνε μια χαρα στην φυση, εαν τον αφηνες να παει σπιτι του. 

Θα ηταν υπεροχο! να ειχαμε ενα video απελευθερωσης του. 

Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!

Σκεψου τι θα ηταν καλυτερο για αυτον!  :winky:

----------


## thanashs

δεν ειναι ονο δικη μου αποφαση πολυ θα ηθελα να το κανω αλλα εχουν δεθει πολυ μαζι του οι γονεις μου και δεν τον αποχωριζονται με τπτ αν και τυς το εχω προτεινει πολλες φορες

----------


## xarhs

νομιζω θαναση θα ηταν σωστο να ζησει ελευθερο καλυτερα........... αρκει να βρεις και ενα καταλληλο μερος για απελευθερωση...!!!!!

----------


## thanashs

γυρω εκει απο το σπιτι μου ειναι γεματο κοτσυφια και φωλιες πιστευω θα ηαν καλο το μερος

----------


## lagreco69

> γυρω εκει απο το σπιτι μου ειναι γεματο κοτσυφια και φωλιες πιστευω θα ηαν καλο το μερος


Θαναση θα μπορουσες και καταλαθος παντα, να ξεχασεις την πορτα του κλουβιου του ανοιχτη! συμβαινουν και αυτα.  ::

----------


## thanashs

λες ε?????ειναι  και λιγο χαλασμενη....
αλλα δεν θα μπορεσω να βγαλω βιντεο γιατι πρεπει να γινει γρηγορα

----------


## xarhs

ααααααα θαναση θελουμε βιντεο................... αμα δεν εχει κυνηγους εκει γυρω ειναι μια χαρα μερος.

----------


## thanashs

κανενας δεν κυνηγαει εκει ειναι κατοικημενη περιοχη και οπως ξερεται απαγορευεται.....θα προσπαθησω παιδια να βγαλω βιντεο

----------


## koukoulis

Θανάση, τί γίνεται; Ξαναχάρισες την ελευθερία στο κοτσύφι;

----------


## thanashs

δυστηχως οχι....

----------


## koukoulis

Πολλές φορές στη ζωή, χρειάζεται να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις που δεν είναι συνηθισμένες η / και αναμενόμενες, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για κάποιον ο οποίος δε δύναται από μόνος του να δράσει και ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για το καλό του. Επίσης η εποχή φαίνεται κατάλληλη για απελευθέρωση. Κι ακόμα δε χρειάζεται κάτι ιδιαίτερο τη δεδομένη στιγμή, παρά να αφήσεις την πόρτα ανοιχτή ή να ελευθερώσεις το πουλί και να ρίξεις το κλουβί κάτω, ώστε να φανεί ότι άνοιξε μόνη της. Φαντάσου μόνο την έξαλλα χαρά που θα βιώσει το φυλακισμένο όταν του χαρίσεις την ελευθερία του. Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## jk21

πολλες φορες ενας αποχωρισμος ,χωρις θανατο ,ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο οδυνηρος (ειδικα για μεγαλους ανθρωπους σε ηλικια ) απο εναν αποχωρισμο με θανατο ....  μπορεις να το προλαβεις !

----------


## sarantopoulos

Για μένα πρώτα πάει η τσίχλα  σαν κελάηδισμα . Και μετά ο κότσυφας λόγο της δυνατής και τρανταχτής φωνής του . Η τσίχλα έχει πιο μελλοντική φωνή .

----------


## Δημητρης10

Παιδια υπαρχουν εκτροφεις κοτσυφα στην ελλαδα,****************************** ειναι σχετικα ευκολη η εκτροφη του αρκει να εχεις μεγαλο χωρο απαιτει τουλαχιστον ενα κλουβι 2χ2χ2 μετρα...Απο διατροφη οχι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο και πολυ σκληρα πουλια δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι απλα θελουν να κανουν συνεχως μπανιο..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη έχω σκεφτεί να δοκιμάσω αναπαραγωγή κότσιφα !! Αρσενικό έχω βρει δαχτυλιδομένο να αγοράσω 1.5 χρόνου, θηλυκό μου είπε ότι θα μου βρει. Αν δεν***************************

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Μισο μετρο απο τον Σκυλο μου!

Τρια μετρα απο το Κιοσκι που καθομαστε !

Διπλα στο σπιτι μου

----------


## jk21

> *Δημήτρη έχω σκεφτεί να δοκιμάσω αναπαραγωγή κότσιφα !! Αρσενικό έχω βρει δαχτυλιδομένο να αγοράσω 1.5 χρόνου, θηλυκό μου είπε ότι θα μου βρει. Αν δεν**************


αν οι νεοι σε ενα φορουμ ειναι μερικως δικαιολογημενοι να κινουνται στα ορια των κανονων ,αφου δεν τους διαβαζουν (κακως ) κατα την εγγραφη τους και τους αποδεχονται αμεσως ,οι παλιοι τους γνωριζουν και ειναι αδικαιολογητοι !

κανονας 2 η διευκρινιση ειναι σαφεστατη !
*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


να μην ξαναγινει !!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> αν οι νεοι σε ενα φορουμ ειναι μερικως δικαιολογημενοι να κινουνται στα ορια των κανονων ,αφου δεν τους διαβαζουν (κακως ) κατα την εγγραφη τους και τους αποδεχονται αμεσως ,οι παλιοι τους γνωριζουν και ειναι αδικαιολογητοι !
> 
> κανονας 2 η διευκρινιση ειναι σαφεστατη !
> *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*
> 
> 
> να μην ξαναγινει !!


Πιστευω να μην εχει σχεση με τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλα?

Καλο ειναι για εμας τους νεους στο φορουμ να ξερουμε ποια ειναι ακριβως η παραβαση

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Παιδια υπαρχουν εκτροφεις κοτσυφα στην ελλαδα,****************************** ειναι σχετικα ευκολη η εκτροφη του αρκει να εχεις μεγαλο χωρο απαιτει τουλαχιστον ενα κλουβι 2χ2χ2 μετρα...Απο διατροφη οχι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο και πολυ σκληρα πουλια δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι απλα θελουν να κανουν συνεχως μπανιο..


αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο θα ειχε γεμίσει η χωρα ολη, κοτσιφια........................

----------


## lagreco69

> Πιστευω να μην εχει σχεση με τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλα?
> 
> Καλο ειναι για εμας τους νεους στο φορουμ να ξερουμε ποια ειναι ακριβως η παραβαση


Καμια σχεση! Χρηστο. δεν αναφερεται σε εσενα ο Δημητρης αλλα στο μελος (*karakonstantakis*) post #18.

----------


## geam

> Μισο μετρο απο τον Σκυλο μου!
> 
> Τρια μετρα απο το Κιοσκι που καθομαστε !
> 
> Διπλα στο σπιτι μου



Χρήστο τα κοτσύφια και τα μάτια σου......  (εννοώ να μην παει κανένα γεράκι σου και τ'αρπάξει.....)

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχουμε γερακαρη στην παρεα????? Χρηστο φτιαξε ενα θεμα να δουμε τα γερακια σου.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Τα κοτσυφια εχουν φυγει καιρο τωρα !

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο το ιδιο ζευγαρι αλλα πριν απο αυτην την φωλια ηταν αλλη μια λιγο ποιο μακρια και οταν εφυγαν τα μικρα μετα απο μερικες μερες φτιαχτηκε αυτη κολλητα στο σκυλο ! και διπλα απο εκει που καθομαστε !

Ββαια δεν ειναι μονο αυτα
Και μικροπουλια εφτιαξαν φωλια σε φυτο σχεδον μεσα στο κιοσκι

Και δεκαοχτουρες (που δεν υπυρχαν δεκαοχτουρες στην περιοχη μου ) εφτιαξαν φωλια στο φοινικα στο σπιτι μου
Τωρα που πετανε εκει γυρο γυρο βαζω και καλαμποκι ποτε ποτε

*Ολλα αυτα μαλλον γιατι νιωθουν ασφαλεια που παρεχουν τα Γερακια μου !!*

Και μην το γελατε καθολου...
Τα καναρινια γενανε συνεχεια διπλα στα Γερακια

Δε δινει σημασια ουτε τα Γερακια στα πουλια που ζουνε σπιτι μου αλλα ουτε και τα πουλια στα Γερακια

Μην τα βαλω και ολα μαζι σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα !!!!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> Μην τα βαλω και ολα μαζι σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα !!!!!!


Αυτό μην σου περνάει καν από το μυαλό .....  ::  Ξέρω ότι το λες για πλάκα, χαχαχα!!!
Άντε ντε σύστησε τα μας να τα δούμε να τα χαρούμε!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> εχουμε γερακαρη στην παρεα????? Χρηστο φτιαξε ενα θεμα να δουμε τα γερακια σου.


Τωρα περιμενω και νεα Γερακια απο Αγγλια
Δηλαδη αυτες τις μερες μου ειπε ο Αγγλος αφου και ολο το ποσον το εχει παρει

Καποια στιγμη θα κανω παρουσιαση απο ολλα τα πουλια που εχω 
αλλα θα χρειαστω πολυ χρονο για τις φωτογραφιες

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πειράζει, περιμένουμε...!!!  :Happy: 

Αλήθεια τι είδη γερακιών παρήγγειλες;;;

----------


## geam

> Τωρα περιμενω και νεα Γερακια απο Αγγλια
> Δηλαδη αυτες τις μερες μου ειπε ο Αγγλος αφου και ολο το ποσον το εχει παρει
> 
> Καποια στιγμη θα κανω παρουσιαση απο ολλα τα πουλια που εχω 
> αλλα θα χρειαστω πολυ χρονο για τις φωτογραφιες



δηλαδή δεν εχεις άλλα γεράκια τωρα????? μόνο αυτα που θα σου στείλουν απο Αγγλία?????? και νόμιζα πως είχες ελληνικά πιασμένα ....

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!! δε φανταζεσαι πόσο χαρουμενο με κανεις προσωπικα!!!!! αν θες και μπορείς στείλε μου με p.m. πληροφορίες γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να εισάγω κι εγω....

----------


## Δημητρης10

Εκτος απο ενα χωρο τουλαχιστον 2 μετρα η καθε πλευρα (καλο θα ειναι να υπαρχει μεσα και καποιο αναριχωμενο φυτο και μικρα θαμνακια για να κρυβονται γιατι αυτα τα πουλια κοιμουνται κατα την διαρκειας της μερας) απο διατροφη χρειαζονται το χειμωνα λιγους γεωσκωλικες και γυμνοσαλιαγκες καθε μερα ή εστω μερα παρα μερα 2-3 και 3-4 μιλ γουορμς την μερα ανα πουλι.Επισης καρπους λιγουστρου τα τσακιζουνε ειδικα τις κρυες μερες και απο ανοιξη και μετα διαφορα φρουτα οπως μουρα και βατομουρα..Απο σταθερη τροφη δυο μαινοτροφες καλες αναμικτες μαζι με αυγοτροφη ειναι μια χαρα..Αυτη ειναι μια πολυ καλη διατροφικη μεταχειριση για καποιον που θελει να κανει εκτροφη κοτσυφα.Κατα τα αλλα απλα θα πρεπει να τοποθετησει σε 2-3 σημεια ψηλα στην κλουβα 1-2 ξυλινα κουτια για να διαλεξει το θηλυκο που θα φτιαξει την φωλια.Στην συνεχεια ενα μπολακι με λασπη και πολλα μικρα ξυλακια τα οποια θα χρησημοποιησει το θυληκο για να φτιαξει την φωλια, αυτα γυρω στον Φεβρουαριο..Και με αυτη την διατροφη θα βγαλει ευκολα απλα απο την εκκολαψη και μετα αρχιζει ενα διαστημα οπου τα μιλ γουορμς οι γεωσκωληκες και οι γυμνοσαλιαγκες θα πρεπει να αυξηθουν πολυ γιατι με αυτα ταιζουνε οι γονεις τα μικρα..Επειδη δεν βγαζουνε δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι δυσκολο απλα δεν ξερουνε πως να το κανουνε στην Αγγλια τους βγαζουνε για πλακα κυριολεκτικα και υπαρχουν ηδη παραπολλες μεταλλαξεις.

----------


## geam

Δημήτρη10 και υπόλοιποι αναγνώστες.....

.... δεν είπε κανείς ότι είναι ακατόρθωτο.... ότι είναι δύσκολο είπαμε... και αντιδεοντολογικό αν θες...
Και τίγρεις αναπαράγονται στην αιχμαλωσία και ιπποπόταμοι.... κάποιοι ξέρουν τον «τρόπο» και το κάνουν.... το ευαίσθητο σημείο είναι αλλού όμως.... εάν είναι σωστό, εάν έτσι ικανοποιείται ο εγωισμός και η ματαιοδοξία μας κλπ κλπ....
Σαν παράδειγμα φέρνω την εξής παραβολή....
αν εγώ για παράδειγμα είμαι μάγκας και νταής, 100 φορές πιο δυνατός από σένα, και με «πλάτες» που με προστατεύουν, κι ερχόμουν να σου πάρω τα παιδιά σου, χωρίς εσύ να μπορείς να αντιδράσεις, λόγω αδυναμίας κλπ... θα σου άρεσε????? αν είχες την δύναμη δεν θα με «καθάριζες»??????
αυτό συζητάμε εδώ.... εγώ , εσύ κι ο καθένας που το κάνει αυτό γιατί να καταστρέψει και να κλέψει από φωλιά???? επειδή δεν μπορεί το πουλάκι να τον «καθαρίσει»?????
παντού δηλαδή πρέπει να υπάρχει η επικράτηση του δυνατού στον αδύνατο????



φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι στον Δημήτρη παρακάτω.... εκφράζω εντύπως την γνώμη ενος ψυχολόγου - ψυχίατρου.....


(Υ.Γ. : όσοι εκμεταλλεύονται τη δύναμη τους και προσπαθούν να επιβληθούν σε κάποιον και κάτι πιο αδύναμο- αδύνατο απ’ αυτούς, είναι άτομα κομπλεξικά και με μειωμένη έως μηδενική αυτοεκτίμηση....)

----------


## Δημητρης10

Αν παω και παρω απο εκτροφεα που εκτρεφει κοτσυφια τα τελευταια καμποσα χρονια με γεννητορες απο αγγλια και εφαρμοσω ολα τα παραπανω και βγαλω κοτσυφια τι διαφορα θα εχουνε αυτα τα πουλια απο τα καναρινια?Τα οποια δεν ενοχλειται κανεις που βρισκονται σε αιχμαλωσια?Με αυτα και με αυτα πιστευω οτι οι ευρωπαιοι εκτροφεις εχουν ανοιξει τοσο πολυ πλεον την ψαλιδα που δεν μπορουμε να τους φτασουμε και απλα τους κοιταμε με ανοιχτο το στομα.Την στιγμη που αυτοι εχουν φτασει να σταθεροποιουν μεταλλαξεις και να δημιουργουνε και νεες εμεις συζηταμε ακομα αν πρεπει ή οχι να τους εκτρεφουμε.

----------


## jk21

οταν αναφερομαστε σε προσωπικη κατοχη ειδων που αναφερονται ως ιδιαιτερα προστατευμενα στις λιστες της  συνθηκης cites και ειναι σπανια η εκτροφη τους στον τοπο μας ,καλο ειναι να παραθετουμε φωτο με δαχτυλιδι και τα στοιχεια που αναγραφει ,ωστε και καλοπροαιρετη να ειναι η αναφορα ,να μην δινει ευκαιρια για κατι αναλογο στο μελλον σε πονηρους να προωθουν εμμεσα την πραματεια τους ...

----------


## jk21

αν και για αλλο λογο εγραφα το προηγουμενο ποστ Δημητρη  ,καλα ειναι αν κανεις αυτο που λες ,οπως και σε καθε αντιστοιχο ειδος ,να δινονται πληρως τα στοιχεια του νομιμου εκτροφεα των γεννητορων .Αλλιως ισχυει το αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε ... δεν υπαρχει τιποτα σαφες

----------


## geam

> οταν αναφερομαστε σε προσωπικη κατοχη ειδων που αναφερονται ως ιδιαιτερα προστατευμενα στις λιστες της συνθηκης cites και ειναι σπανια η εκτροφη τους στον τοπο μας ,καλο ειναι να παραθετουμε φωτο με δαχτυλιδι και τα στοιχεια που αναγραφει ,ωστε και καλοπροαιρετη να ειναι η αναφορα ,να μην δινει ευκαιρια για κατι αναλογο στο μελλον σε πονηρους να προωθουν εμμεσα την πραματεια τους ...


.... και να προσπαθούν να βρουν κανά κορόιδο να τα μοσχοπουλήσουν, για να κονομήσουν, αδιαφορώντας εάν ζήσουν ή όχι....

----------


## Δημητρης10

Φιλοι μου ο κοτσυφας ειναι μια απο τις πιο τραγικες περιπτωσεις,δια νομου απαγορευεται η εκτροφη των αγριων πουλιων αυτων ενω ταυτοχρονα επιτρεπεται να ειναι θηρευσιμο ειδος...Δηλαδη να τους πολλαπλασιασουμε απαγορευεται αλλα να παρουμε την καραμπινα και να τους εξοντωσουμε επιτρεπεται ενας ακομα απο τους πολλους παραλογους νομους απο αυτους που εχουμε στην χωρα...Και μετα σου λεει πτωχευση αυτη εχει επελθει σε αλλα επιπεδα πλην του οικονομικου πολυ πιο πριν με τετοιους νομους...Βεβαια οταν η κυβερνηση παιρνει περισσοτερα μεσω ΦΠΑ απο τα φυσιγγια απο οτι απο τις τροφες των πουλιων ειναι δυνατο να υπαρχουνε και τετοιοι παντελως διεστραμμενοι νομοι και κανενας να μην μιλαει για την καταργηση τους......

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> δηλαδή δεν εχεις άλλα γεράκια τωρα????? μόνο αυτα που θα σου στείλουν απο Αγγλία?????? και νόμιζα πως είχες ελληνικά πιασμένα ....
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!! δε φανταζεσαι πόσο χαρουμενο με κανεις προσωπικα!!!!! αν θες και μπορείς στείλε μου με p.m. πληροφορίες γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να εισάγω κι εγω....


Επειδη  το θεμα εδω ειναι ο κοτσυφας 

και επειδη ευκολα μπορει να γινει καμια παρεξηγηση σε σχεση με τα Γερακια που δεν ειναι Καρινια η Παπαγαλοι 
και που δεν ειναι για να ζουνε σε κλουβια
καλυτερα να τα πουμε σε αλλο θεμα 

Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φερνω η φερνουμε Γερακια απο εξωτερικο

Τα Γερακια  παντα τα συνοδευουν ολα τα αποραιτητα εγραφα οπως και τα δακτυλιδια

(Υπαρχει και νομιμος εκτροφεας καποιων ειδων και στην Ελλαδα)

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ειμαι εναντιον του κυνηγιου ,αλλα το σεβομαι αφου εχει περασει ως νομος ,αρκει να γινεται στα πλαισια του 

αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι επειδη δεν εχει περασει και το κοτσυφοπιασιμο ,θα το αποδεχθω και θα το διευκολυνω σαν διαχεριστης ενος φορουμ με συγκεκριμενες αρχες .Αν μου φερει καποιος κοτσυφι εκτροφης με στοιχεια εισαγωγης εκτροφεα ,απλα θα το επιστρεψω να παρατεθει εδω μεσα ως κατι νομιμο .Δεν με ενδιαφερει να προωθησω την εκτροφη του στην ελλαδα ,οσο το κρατος δεν εχει κανονες για την εκτροφη ιθαγενων .Κατι τετοιο θα οδηγουσε σε αυξηση παραλληλα και την παρανομης εκ φωλεων ,ντοπιας εκτροφης ! 
μην μου πεις γιατι επιτρεπω και ενισχυω την παρανομη χωρις νομο εκτροφη καρδερινας .Αυτη εστω και παρανομη τυπικα ,ειναι απο καιρο υπαρκτη και οσο και να ηθελα τα πουλια αυτα στη φυση ,υπαρχουν εν πολλοις και σε κλουβι .Δεν προκειται να ενισχυσω και το φαινομενο να υπαρχουν και τα κοτσυφια .Μου αρεσουν στο δεντρο διπλα στο σπιτι μου !

οτι λοιπον σπανιο σαν εκτροφη ,αποδεκτο μονο με πληρη στοιχεια εκτροφης !

----------

